# degreaser before primer



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Hi people

When prepping bodywork before priming do you use solvent based then waterbased degreaser or do you just use wax and grease remover.
Is there any need to use both 

Thanks 
Charlie a


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I use water base before prime and solvent before paint but that's just habit.


----------



## no1chunk (Nov 18, 2012)

Whenever i do any body i prepare all the surfaces ready for painting as normal wet flat etc then clean the whole area usuing panel wipe which is a mild thinners based cleaner then mask area up then reclean using panel wipe to remove any oils from your fingers then tack cloth to remove static then paint.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Solvent before primer.

Solvent then water before paint.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Water based before I even do anything.

Solvent based before I prime.

But I have two solvent cleaners.

The one I use before priming I can't use on my choice of primer (it would remove it) so I move onto my second solvent cleaner before painting.

Not all solvent cleaners are the same


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Graeme1 said:


> Solvent before primer.
> 
> Solvent then water before paint.


always finish with water before paint

depending on which manufacturer of wb/dgr you only need to solvent the once.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I've always just used solvent for all degreasing, I use water base and 2K solids however it might be different for urethane or acrylics which are no good anyway so I don't use them.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/spies...5-litre.php?osCsid=lpvadf1c079pd3drpld7ton8c6


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

suspal said:


> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/spies...5-litre.php?osCsid=lpvadf1c079pd3drpld7ton8c6


How much!!!! :doublesho

a lot cheaper from a paint supplier.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Graeme1 said:


> How much!!!! :doublesho
> 
> a lot cheaper from a paint supplier.


It's who you know.lol


----------

